# Dealing with distractions



## Daniel93 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a 4 month old GSD and she is my first. How do I start to work on getting her to listen to me even though there are distractions around. Normal training is in the backyard just her and I. While our other dog is around it can be hard to hold her attention.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Tiny, baby steps. Loads of patience. When the other dog is around, reward your pup the moment her attention is focused on you. Keep doing that. Make yourself more fun and more interesting than any distractions around her. When she's solid with just the distraction of the other dog around, then very slowly start adding other distractions. Don't be afraid to back up and repeat steps as necessary. 

I'm sure more experienced folks will chime in with other thoughts, but those are what spring to my mind right away. 

And it bears repeating....lots and lots of patience!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

At 4 months old her self control is going to be short-short-short. Your task is to be more interesting than the other dog, which is no easy task. I would suggest teaching her when the other dog is not around. It will be much easier for you and your dogs.

At my house, if I reward one dog the other dog wants his/her piece of the action, too. If I need to work with them together I use a "down" command. I would recommend some sort of place marker like a dog bed or bath mat. One dog has to be down on the mat while the other works and then swap. You can do that after your pup gets a bit more mature. Now that my dogs are 3 and 5 years old I can tell them Big-boy's turn and Gal-dog's turn but even then I keep turns short before swapping them out.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Train first without distractions. Once your pup fully understands and performs what is asked begin adding distractions at a distance. It's difficult for us humans to compete with the kind of play another dog can provide so I'd caution allowing your other dog to be a primary source of fun and games, that's your job. Allowing too much dog/pup time will have your pup seeking out your other dog over you. You need to make yourself the center of attention for your pup, all good things come thru you.


----------

